# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Đổi số ra chuối trong VB

## jenifer

Đây là một đoạn mã do mình sưu tàm được có chức năng đổi số thành chỗi kí tự 
vd: 25000="Hai mươi lăm ngìn đồng chẵn"

*Đoạn Code:
Public Function VND(BAONHIEU) 
If Val(BAONHIEU) = 0 Then 
KETQUA = "Khong dong" 
Else 
If Abs(BAONHIEU) > 1E+15 Then 
KETQUA = "so qua lon" 
Else 
If BAONHIEU < 0 Then KETQUA = " Tru" & Space(1) Else KETQUA = Space(0) 
SOTIEN = Format(Abs(BAONHIEU), "##############0.00") 
SOTIEN = Right(Space(15) & SOTIEN, 18) 
HANG = Array("NONE", "tram", "m­uoi", "gi do") 
DONVI = Array("none", "ngan ty", "ty", "trieu", "ngan", "dong", "xu") 
DEM = Array("none", "mot", "hai", "ba", "bon", "nam", "sau", "bay", "tam", "chin") 
For n = 1 To 6 
NHOM = Mid(SOTIEN, n * 3 - 2, 3) 
If NHOM <> Space(3) Then 
Select Case NHOM 
Case "000" 
If n = 5 Then 
CHU = "dong" & Space(1) 
Else 
CHU = Space(0) 
End If 
Case ".00", ",00" 
CHU = "chan" 
Case Else 
S1 = Left(NHOM, 1): S2 = Mid(NHOM, 2, 1): S3 = Right(NHOM, 1) 
CHU = Space(0): HANG(3) = DONVI(n) 
For k = 1 To 3 
DICH = Space(0): S = Val(Mid(NHOM, k, 1)) 
If S > 0 Then 
DICH = DEM(S) & Space(1) & HANG(k) & Space(1) 
Else 
If k = 1 And n > 1 And n < 6 And Val(Mid(SOTIEN, (n - 1) * 3 - 2, 3)) > 0 Then 
DICH = "khong" & Space(1) & HANG(k) & Space(1) 
End If 
End If 
Select Case k 
Case 2 And S = 1 
DICH = "m­uoi" & Space(1) 
Case 3 And S = 0 And NHOM <> Space(2) & "0" 
DICH = HANG(k) & Space(1) 
Case 3 And S = 5 And Val(S2) > 0 
DICH = "l" & Mid(DICH, 2) 
Case 2 And S = 0 And S3 <> "0" 
If n > 1 And Val(Mid(SOTIEN, (n - 1) * 3 - 2, 3)) > 0 Or (Val(S1) > 0) Then 
DICH = "le" & Space(1) 
End If 
End Select 
CHU = CHU & DICH 
Next k 
End Select 
VITRI = InStr(1, CHU, "m­uoi mot") 
If VITRI > 0 Then Mid(CHU, VITRI, 9) = "m­uoi mot" 
KETQUA = KETQUA & CHU 
End If 
Next n 
End If 
End If 
VND = UCase(Left(KETQUA, 1)) & Trim(Mid(KETQUA, 2)) 
End Function
:d

----------

